# False spirea



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Are you referring to Astilbe?

There is no data collected for ornamental plantings of perennials and trees. It has to be a agricultural crop like rape, sunflower, buckwheat, etc that is grown on many acres before a rate can be determined.


----------



## caberwife (Jun 25, 2009)

The Latin name is probably more helpful: Sorbaria sorbifolia. It may be a form of astilbe, but here it grows as a rather invasive shrub. Anyway, the pollinators go nuts over it.


----------

